

Awesome Posterous Phishing Attempt? - korussian

Hi there,<p>Posterous is upgrading to a new data center to increase our capacity and, most importantly, make your site load faster. To take advantage of this upgrade, we need you to update your IP address for the site(s) you have on Posterous.<p>Listed below are the instructions to make this change:<p>Log in to the account where you bought your domain (e.g. GoDaddy or Register.com).<p>Go to your domain management page and select the domain of your Posterous site.<p>Change the A record (sometimes referred to as the @record) address to 184.106.20.102 and save your change.<p>That’s all you need to do. Your site’s visitors should start seeing faster page load times within a few hours.<p>Need some help? It’s understandable, since this stuff isn’t always easy. If you can’t get this figured out, you can get more info here or just reply to this email with your questions. If you can, include who your domain registrar (or other DNS host) is, and ideally provide a screenshot of the screen you’re looking at. I’ll respond back with detailed instructions tailored to your situation as quickly as I can.<p>Thanks for using Posterous!<p>Suyash 
Posterous Community Manager<p>©2011 Posterous | 2973 16th Street, Suite 400 San Francisco, CA 94110
======
korussian
It turns out to be legit. But it feels so scammy. This is not the way to
convince technical users (people comfortable updating A Records) to make
significant changes with regard to your site.

~~~
radicaldreamer
Definitely. For future emails for setting changes, we will send out emails
ourselves.

------
tialys
Seems legit... but I don't see anything on the blog so I think I'll wait until
I see something there. It does seem very phishy to me.

dig custom.posterous.com

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;custom.posterous.com. IN A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

custom.posterous.com. 3600 IN A 184.106.20.102

------
fastoy
[http://help.posterous.com/setting-up-a-domain-with-a-
third-p...](http://help.posterous.com/setting-up-a-domain-with-a-third-party-
regist)

------
grumpybaglady
[http://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=184.106.20.102?showDetails...](http://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=184.106.20.102?showDetails=true&showARIN=false)

------
radicaldreamer
It's legit, we're switching our servers from one location to another and this
will prevent an extra hop and possible latency for sites using custom domains.

------
fastoy
I submitted a Feeback request asking them to verify this and they haven't
responded. I agree in waiting until there's something on their blog/site.

